

YouTube, then and now - Suraj-Sun
http://i.imgur.com/wbjCmbt.jpg

======
tarikozket
Can't you see "I don't want to use my full name" button?

------
sheng
Oh Youtube, where did you go so wrong …

~~~
mylorse
Google does not evil™

